# Some Info On Breeding Caribe



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

This was an interesting read and might come in helpful to those trying to breed Caribe.
http://www.thewe.cc/weplanet/news/fish/piranha_attacks.htm


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A 7 year old rbp female coming up on the breeding age. Lmao some funny sh*t in that article


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

It makes me think that power heads would lower the chance of breeding.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've had em spawn in the current & in corners. Only downside I see with current would be lower percentage of fertilized eggs. Which I really doubt it would be much. Eggs are sticky n so I'd suspect fry getting beat up in current or harder for them to get those first few meals would be a bigger(deadlier) problem with a current. I'm not say they don't or won't but I've never had piranha spawn in plants.& its pretty much the opposite. Mine will chew any plants up next to their nest to where they're just stubs sticking out the gravel. One of the documentaries shows some piranha spawning on a plant. Wolf in water I believe might of been the German one though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I've had em spawn in the current & in corners. Only downside I see with current would be lower percentage of fertilized eggs. Which I really doubt it would be much. Eggs are sticky n so I'd suspect fry getting beat up in current or harder for them to get those first few meals would be a bigger(deadlier) problem with a current. I'm not say they don't or won't but I've never had piranha spawn in plants.& its pretty much the opposite. Mine will chew any plants up next to their nest to where they're just stubs sticking out the gravel. One of the documentaries shows some piranha spawning on a plant. Wolf in water I believe might of been the German one though


The original article by W. Braker has spilopleura aka maculatus spawning on hyacinthe roots. I spoke to Ivan Sazima and yes they often use the roots more while Pygocentrus does the nest on sand. Aquarium conditions can alter behavior.


----------

